# My poor little daughter has the FLU :(



## Mom2Izzo (Jul 1, 2009)

I feel so bad for my little Audrey. She is 4 1/2 and she has been having upper resp. symptoms and fever off and on since last Thursday. Thing is she got better over the weekend and played with her two best friends. Last night during superbowl she fell asleep at 7:30 which is not like her at all. She started running fever today around lunch after sleeping all day. Poor baby has been so miserable today. We even got flu shots in November. I know they are not 100 percent effective. I feel so bad for my girl. I just want her to be better. Praying no one else gets it.


----------



## Tanya (Jan 12, 2010)

I know how you feel, it's awful when our children are sick. I pray she recovers quickly and the rest of your family stays healthy.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Two of my three kids got it this year and they had the shots for both flus. My son has asthma so it was a little scary but they just slept for a week and then were fine. I hope your daughter gets over it quickly!


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Ginger ale, and babying her will do wonders.
I hope she gets her rest and feels better soon.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Ugh, Nicole...isn't it horrible when babies get sick? One of my friend's daughter is sick with the flu too AND she had the flu shot too. What's the deal?


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

They had said the flu shot wasn't effective on all strains of the flu. I'm sorry your little one is suffering. I hope she gets better quickly and all is back to normal.


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

Oh no...I hope she feels better soon. Poor thing.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

I'm so sorry your little one is sick. No fun at all! 

I was w/my DD and 3 y.o. DGS at the doctor yesterday, that office was filled to the brim w/sick kids. Lots of coughing, runny noses and crying :Cry: My grandson's diagnosis is a bronchial infection  

Hope Audrey feels better soon!


----------



## TurboMom (Jan 12, 2010)

awww...i hope she is feeling better soon. 
we just went through a stomach bug thing...first andrew (wed) and then nicholas the other day. all night long...barf, barf, barf.  it was horrible.


----------



## Mom2Izzo (Jul 1, 2009)

TurboMom said:


> awww...i hope she is feeling better soon.
> we just went through a stomach bug thing...first andrew (wed) and then nicholas the other day. * all night long...barf, barf, barf. *  it was horrible.


Oh no, that's even worse I think. I hate when they are throwing up  Hope your boys are feeling better! All Audrey has done is sleep and cry and cough and snot.


----------



## Mom2Izzo (Jul 1, 2009)

Thanks for all of the well wishes. She had a BAD time about an hour before bed. Looked awful and felt horrible. She woke up feeling much better but she still needs to take it easy for another day or so just so we know she is fully better. Today is day 6 and dr said by day 7 she should be better.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

I just learned this morning that I was in a car for 2 hours during my son's baseball practice Saturday with a girl who has the flu. Ugh...I hope I don't get it. I already had the Who Dat flu yesterday...can't get the real one now.


----------



## newhavaneselover (Nov 25, 2009)

With the flu shot, they say you can still get it just won't be as bad as if you didn't get it. My daughter is 4 1/2 and ugg I feel your pain when they are sick. And of course mommys are never allowed to get sick, so when we are sick some how we keep on going.


----------



## murphymoesmamma (Apr 1, 2009)

Get well Little Audrey!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Hope you start feeling better Audrey.


----------



## Mom2Izzo (Jul 1, 2009)

trueblue said:


> I just learned this morning that I was in a car for 2 hours during my son's baseball practice Saturday with a girl who has the flu. Ugh...I hope I don't get it. I already had the Who Dat flu yesterday...can't get the real one now.


Oh shoot, Kim :/ Hope you don't get it! I was sleeping with Audrey in her bed and she was coughing and in my sleep I could feel droplets hitting my face near my mouth and nose. C$*#


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Nicole, take lots of vitamin C. When I feel something coming on I take about 2000 mg a day, two 500s in the morning two more at night. Most of the time it wards off whatever was attacking, but it has to be done right away.


----------



## mimismom (Feb 15, 2009)

How is she doing this morning?

I hope you both get tons of rest.


----------

